# Mindestbreite Durchgang Schutztür normativer Ursprung



## marscho (26 Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe es aktuell wieder mal mit einem Kunden zu tun, der nicht ganz einsehen will, warum man nicht immer den (augenscheinlich) einfachsten Weg nehmen kann/darf. Problemstellung ist grundsätzlich wie folgt:

Verantwortung für Gesamt-CE liegt bei uns
Allerdings werden bestimmte Sicherheitseinrichtungen beigestellt. Konkret in diesem Fall gehts um den Schutzzaun
Es gibt einen Durchgang über eine kleine Bühne mit Treppe, der durchschritten werden muss, um zum Hauptbedienpult der Anlage zu gelangen
Dieser Durchgang ist an einer Stelle ohnehin mit gerade mal 750mm meiner Meinung schon zu knapp bemessen, wenn ich ASR 2.3 heranziehe (siehe unten)
Nun werden an genau dieser Stelle aber Schutztüren benötigt, die nach Kundenwunsch (einfacher/zuverlässiger) als Schwenktüren ausgeführt werden sollen
Meine Kompromissvorschlag wäre ja gewesen, an dieser Stelle zumindest eine Schiebetür vorzusehen, um den ohnehin engen Durchgang nicht noch weiter zu reduzieren.
*Anmerkung: *Eine Behinderung der Flucht wäre theoretisch durch entsprechende Anordnung der Anschläge reduzierbar, bei Flucht würden die Türen zugeschlagen werden können.
Die Anwendung von Flügeltüren würde zumindest bei einem Flügel wahrscheinlich dazu führen, dass man direkt im Rücken beim Öffnen Stufen hat...
Mein Problem ist aktuell, dass ich "nur" mit der ASR dagegen argumentieren kann, nicht aber mit "richtigen" Normen. Ist hier jemandem etwas bekannt?


*DIN EN ISO 14120 gibt für mich leider nix bezüglich der Breite her.*
*ASR 1.7*
4 (1) fürs Öffnen der Flügeltür mit Stufen im Rücken:
_Türen und Tore sind so anzuordnen, dass sie sicher bedient werden können. Durch ihre Anordnung dürfen keine zusätzlichen Gefährdungen entstehen,
 beispielsweise durch Aufschlagen des Flügels in einen Treppenlauf._[
2 (1) schließt eigentlich aus:
_Sie gilt nicht für Türen und Tore von maschinellen Anlagen (z. B. Aufzugs-anlagen) und nicht für provisorische Türen und Tore auf Baustellen._
2 (3):
_Türen und Tore müssen so angebracht sein, dass sie in geöffnetem Zustand die erforderliche Mindestbreite vorbeiführender Verkehrswege nicht einengen (siehe ASR A1.8 „Verkehrswege“)._
Wäre bei Flügeltüren ja definitiv schlechter als bei einer (durch spezielle Bauart nicht nennenswert) einengenden Schiebetür.
4 schreibt:
_Türen und Tore in Zugängen, die nur der Bedienung, Überwachung und Wartung dienen, sollen *0,50 m* in der lichten Durchgangsbreite und 1,80 m in der lichten
 Durchgangshöhe nicht unterschreiten_
Damit könnte man vielleicht 500mm argumentieren, finde ich bei einem Zugang, der eben im Fehlerfall *auch* der Flucht dienen kann (irgendwo hin muss der Bediener ja), mehr als grenzwertig. Unabhängig

*ASR 1.8*
4.2, Tabelle 2
"Standardmäßig" lasse ich Zugänge (die nicht unser Lieferumfang sind) beim Kunden mit 1m Breite empfehlen. Der Kunde wird halt gefragt, ob er bei seiner Anwendung Gründe sieht, warum mehr Personen im Einzugsgebiet sein sollten.
Den Passus mit "Gänge zu persönlich zugewiesenen Arbeitsplätzen, Hilfstreppen" mit 0,60m lasse ich in der Regel *bei Hauptbedienstellen* aus den Betrachtungen außen vor. Wartungsgänge demzufolge natürlich auch.
4.2 (4)
"Unmittelbar vor und hinter Türen müssen Absätze und Treppen einen Abstand von mindestens 1,0 m, bei aufgeschlagener Tür noch eine Podesttiefe von 0,5 m einhalten (siehe Abb. 2)."
Wäre bei vorliegender Anwendung ohnehin schon nicht erfüllt und würde durch eine Schwenktür nur *noch* schlechter.

*ASR 2.3*
Meiner Meinung nach von den aufgeführten die zutreffende, da der Zugang eben auch (meiner Erwartung nach zumindest) einen Fluchtweg darstellt.
Die Maße in Tabelle 1 decken sich mit ASR 1.8, 4.2, Tabelle 2

Gibt es Richtlinien mit Maßdefinitionen, die *nicht* der ASR entspringen?

Gruß


----------



## stevenn (27 Januar 2022)

Eine andere Position (z.B. vor dem Durchgang) ist nicht möglich?

Wäre eventuell ein Lichtgitter eine Idee?


----------



## marscho (27 Januar 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> Eine andere Position (z.B. vor dem Durchgang) ist nicht möglich?
> 
> Wäre eventuell ein Lichtgitter eine Idee?



Leider nicht, zum einen wird an dieser Stelle schon ein Zugang benötigt und bei einer Tür vor dem Durchgang müsste der Bediener ja durch den Schutzbereich gehen, um zum Hauptbedienpult zu gelangen.

Ein Lichtvorhang ist zum anderen nicht möglich, da ich gemäß Konzept ohnehin an dem Punkt bin, bei dem gemäß Risikobeurteilung eine Personenschutzzuhaltung notwendig ist (Roboter, knapp im Gefahrenbereich, den ich zudem aus Prozesssicht nicht schnellstmöglich bremsen kann).

Für mich ist ja recht klar, wie das in dem gegebenen Fall geregelt werden sollte, ich würde dem Kunden (sofern möglich) nur gerne mehr als "nur" die Arbeitsstättenrichtlinie vorlegen können.


----------



## hirngabel (27 Januar 2022)

DIN EN 547 Teil 1 und 3


----------



## Elektriko (27 Januar 2022)

hirngabel schrieb:


> DIN EN 547 Teil 1 und 3


ich habe diese Norm leider nicht.... aber das Thema interessiert mich auch.
Ein Screenshot wäre es super


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Januar 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ein Screenshot wäre es super



Ich glaube das ist keine gute Idee.



> *DIN*-*Normen* dürfen nur mit Erlaubnis von *DIN* für bestimmte Zwecke und auf bestimmte Arten vervielfältigt werden. „Vervielfältigung“ ist jede Verwertung einer *DIN*-*Norm*, durch die – gleichgültig in welchem Verfahren (z. B. durch *Kopieren*, Drucken, Verfilmen, Abschreiben, Einscannen, Datenübernahme usw.)



Quelle:


----------



## Elektriko (27 Januar 2022)

Ja, ich weiss es schon.
Ich meinte keine Kopie....  Aber ja, vllt besser einfach die Maße schreiben


----------



## marscho (27 Januar 2022)

hirngabel schrieb:


> DIN EN 547 Teil 1 und 3


Danke, das hilft mir in der Tat, wenn auch nicht ganz so, wie erwartet.
Die Norm hab ich auch tatsächlich zur Verfügung, bringt für die Argumentation dem Kunden gegenüber im vorliegenden Fall halt leider nicht viel.

Grundsätzlich ist es ja so, dass die EN 547 sich auf Zugangsöffnungen zu Maschinen bezieht und nicht auf "wie komme ich zur Maschine". Das steht richtigerweise in der ASR. Wenn ich die EN 547 nun versuche auf den Verkehrsweg anzuwenden, werde ich argumentativ erst recht nix erreichen (ist ja "schlechter" im Sinne von geringeren Maßen). Ausnahmen gelten dann natürlich wieder wenn entsprechende Wege unmittelbar zur Maschine/Anlage gehören (wir haben zum Beispiel sehr oft Wartungsbühnen, unter Umständen auch mehrgeschössig).

Die Frage, die sich mir in diesem Zusammenhang aber nun stellt:
Selbst wenn Verkehrswege nicht unmittelbar als Teil der Maschine zählen, muss ich ja doch irgendwie gemäß meiner RB Türen an geeigneten Stellen vorsehen. Wenn der Kunde nun entgegen meines Vorschlages Türen oder Verkehrswege anders ausführt, hier aber ausdrücklich keine Norm in dem Sinne direkt gilt, muss ich ihn auf die Verletzung der ASR hinweisen? Hätte ich jetzt so nämlich gemacht. Wenn der Kunde weiterhin der Meinung ist, dass im Rücken befindliche Stufen kein Problem beim Öffnen der Tür darstellen, bitte schön (*außerhalb* des Gefahrenbereichs meiner Anlage). Er hat dann aber den Hinweis, dass dieses Problem mit einer Schiebetür nicht (oder nicht in dem Ausmaß) vorhanden wäre.



Elektriko schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiss es schon.
> Ich meinte keine Kopie....  Aber ja, vllt besser einfach die Maße schreiben


Hierfür gibt es auch ohne Norm denke ich am ehesten die DGUV-Infos 209-068 und 209-069.

Siehe hierzu z.B. mal von Seite 7 der Info:


----------



## PeterK1981 (28 Januar 2022)

Hi,

dir geht es ja in diesem Fall darum, eine Konformitätserklärung gemäß Maschinenrichtlinie auszustellen. Hier würdest du für Wartungsgänge die harmonisierte Norm ISO 14122-2 anwenden.
Generell gilt hier, dass die lichte Breite eines Durchgangs mindestens 800 mm betragen soll. Unter Umständen muss die lichte Breite auf 1000 mm angehoben werden (wenn mehrere Personen gleichzeitig hindurchgehen oder wenn der Durchgang häufig genutzt wird).

Aber es gibt eine Ausnahme: Bei Benutzung < 30 Tage im Jahr und weniger als 2 Stunden pro Tag oder aufgrund der besonderen Eigenschaften der Anlage / Umgebung, kannst du die lichte Breite auf 600 mm reduzieren (über eine kurze Distanz von 2000 mm kannst du sogar auf 500 mm runtergehen).

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter?

Anhand der ASR kannst du keine Konformitätserklärung ausstellen.
Wenn der Kunde Sonderwünsche hat, die gegen harmonisierte Normen verstoßen und nicht mindestens das gleiche Maß an Sicherheit bieten, solltest du entweder die Konformitätserklärung verweigern oder prüfen, ob du deine Maschine als unvollständige Maschine ansehen kannst und eine Einbauerklärung für unvollständige Maschinen ausstellen. Im letzteren Fall hätte der Kunde damit die Gesamtverantwortung für die Konformität.


----------



## marscho (28 Januar 2022)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dir geht es ja in diesem Fall darum, eine Konformitätserklärung gemäß Maschinenrichtlinie auszustellen. Hier würdest du für Wartungsgänge die harmonisierte Norm ISO 14122-2 anwenden.


Danke, hätte ich auch von selbst drauf kommen können, da mal rein zu schauen:
Argumentativ wohl der stärkste Hebel, den ich habe und in der Folge auch anwenden werde. Und dennoch: Beim betrachteten Zugang handelt es sich eben genau um einen Grenzfall, der unter die 14122 fallen kann, aber nicht muss (Zitate aus 14122-2):


> Dieser Teil von EN ISO 14122 gilt für Arbeitsbühnen und Laufstege, die Teil einer Maschine sind.


Der Zugang ist aber explizit *kein* Teil der Maschine im eigentlichen Sinne. Es könnte genauso gut ein ebenerdiger Verkehrsweg sein (aus Sicht unserer Anlage isoliert, der Übergang ist nur wegen umgebenden Anlagen überhaupt notwendig).


> Dieser Teil von EN ISO 14122 *kann* auch für Arbeitsbühnen und Laufstege angewendet werden, die Teil
> des Gebäudes sind, in dem die Maschine aufgestellt ist, wobei die Hauptfunktion dieses Gebäudeteils
> darin besteht, den Zugang zu der Maschine zu ermöglichen.


Die Argumentation würde ich heranziehen, denn es ist unstrittig, dass die Hauptfunktion des Wegs der Zugang zur Anlage ist (es steht aber wohlgemerkt nicht "muss"...). Der Durchgang zu anderen Anlagen ist prinzipiell möglich, meiner Ansicht nach im vorliegenden Fall aber sekundär.


PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Aber es gibt eine Ausnahme: Bei Benutzung < 30 Tage im Jahr und weniger als 2 Stunden pro Tag oder aufgrund der besonderen Eigenschaften der Anlage / Umgebung, kannst du die lichte Breite auf 600 mm reduzieren (über eine kurze Distanz von 2000 mm kannst du sogar auf 500 mm runtergehen).


Die Argumentation wird bei mir nicht funktionieren, da der Zugang erwartungsgemäß genutzt werden muss, um zum Hauptbedienpult der Anlage zu gelangen. Schlimmer noch (hatte ich weiter oben beschrieben), es ist (in die andere Richtung) der einzig sinnvoll nutzbare Flucht/Rettungsweg (_DIN EN ISO 14122-2 4.2.2 _"Bei Auslegung als Rettungsweg muss die Breite des Laufstegs die Anforderungen von besonderen Vorschriften erfüllen"). Dementsprechend würde für mich (da strenger bei den Maßen) auch auf ASR 2.3, Tabelle 1 verweisen --> 1000mm als empfohlenes Maß gemäß 14122, absolutes Mindestmaß aber 875mm aufgrund ASR.

Aus meiner Sicht habe ich bzgl. CE halt nicht viel Handhabe, wenn er bei Punkten "außerhalb" meiner Anlage dies entgegen unserer Empfehlungen anders ausführt. Das muss im Zweifel aufgeschrieben und im Abnahmeprotokoll festgehalten werden (das gilt natürlich explizit *nicht* für andere Sachen wie Ausführung des Schutzzauns der Anlage usw.).


----------



## PeterK1981 (28 Januar 2022)

marscho schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht habe ich bzgl. CE halt nicht viel Handhabe, wenn er bei Punkten "außerhalb" meiner Anlage dies entgegen unserer Empfehlungen anders ausführt. Das muss im Zweifel aufgeschrieben und im Abnahmeprotokoll festgehalten werden (das gilt natürlich explizit *nicht* für andere Sachen wie Ausführung des Schutzzauns der Anlage usw.).


In der Risikobeurteilung musst du die Grenzen der Anlage ja sowieso definieren. Hier würde ich eine ganz klare Definition reinnehmen, was alles zur Anlage gehört. Wenn dieser Weg nur ein Zugang ist und selber nicht zum Sicherheitskonzept der Anlage gehört, dann kann man den wunderbar ausklammern. Damit hat man eine saubere Konformitätserklärung und die Verantwortung für den Zugangsweg liegt beim Betreiber der Anlage.


----------

